# waters broke but still not in labour help



## babymagic1

Hi my waters have broke but I am still not in labour and they are talking about sending me home tomo and comin back in Sunday to be started of but dos anyone now of any thing i can do now my waters have brike so u can help go into labour now so I don't have to be sent home and so I don't have to be started of what can I do to help start my labour can anyone please help ???????????


----------



## lauzie84

This happned to me with my first LO. The only thing I can suggest is bouncing up and down on a birthing ball, it may help start contractions. Try and keep as active as you possibly can. 

I had to be started the next day on a drip, but hopefully you'll have your LO soon. xxxx


----------



## babymagic1

lauzie84 said:


> This happned to me with my first LO. The only thing I can suggest is bouncing up and down on a birthing ball, it may help start contractions. Try and keep as active as you possibly can.
> 
> I had to be started the next day on a drip, but hopefully you'll have your LO soon. xxxx

Hi thank you I woo give that a try they are saying they going to staet me of on tge drip on aybday if i have not gone it labour my self before hand so crossing my fingers i will do it mtself


----------



## faun

My waters broke on saturday they checked me over and sent me home spent the whole weekend doing all the old wives tales nothing worked. Monday morning i had to go to the doctors for a blood test so decided to walk the 2 miles there pushing my toddler in his pushchair got there and started to walk home by the time i got home i was contracting and by 7pm i had my baby in my arms. So my advice is exercise a long walk at a good speed and plenty of bouncing on that ball. I was 2 weeks early so not as early as you but they would only let me go 72 hours before they wanted to induce.


----------



## wondertwins

Wow. I can't believe they will send you home with broken waters! Here in the US, they won't let you leave the hospital if your waters are broken already because of risk of infection, and they generally want the baby to be born within 24 hours of the breakage (although that's just a rule of thumb). 

This happened in my first pregnancy. My water broke, but I didn't really feel any contractions. We waited about 12 hours for my contractions to become more productive, but they eventually had to start me on a slow pitocin drip to get things moving.

In any event... good luck!!! It won't be long now! :flower:


----------



## blondey

Wow I'm really surprised at this!! I thought usually in the UK they say that if you haven't started your contractions after 24hours of your waters breaking then you have to go in and be induced!!

Not much help though I'm afraid, mine started about a minute after my waters broke!!

Try and walk or the birthing ball, but don't knacker yourself out too much as you don't want to be shattered while in labour!! Good luck! xx


----------



## lynnikins

NICE guidelines are up to 92 hrs after waters breaking for induction though each NHS trust has its own prefered timeline and most go with 24-48 hrs, its easier to avoid infection by staying home than by being in hospital


----------



## madasa

Going home might actually be what helps your body go into labour. At home you can also go up and down stairs, go for a walk etc... These things can enciurage labour to start bc your baby's head will press down on your cervix, which releases prostaglandins (helpful labour hormone!) If you go home, you can also have some intimacy (like, massage etc, not intercourse, obv) which increases your levels of oxytocin (another helpful labour hormone). Most importantly, if you go home you can chill out and REST so you'll be fresh when contractions begin :)

Other things that can encourage labour: nipple stimulation, fresh pineapple, rye bread.

Right now, you probably feel stressed and like you're on a stopwatch. These aren't helpful to labour starting AT ALL. Birth ball bouncing IS good, helps get your baby in a good position and helps release prostaglandins etc... But if you're in that kind of stressed mindset, that can be enough to hold you back, with all the bouncing in the world. A watched pot really doesn't boil. :)

ETA: Infection is more likely to happen in hospital, but in any case, the vagina isn't a straw. :)


----------

